# Recon Contract



## 25&5 (Oct 14, 2009)

For anyone enlisting, the program code has been changed to VZ.  It is a 5-year deal with a $7,500 bonus.


----------



## SR-25 (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the current bonus for reserve 4th Force?


----------



## Teufel (Oct 16, 2009)

SR-25 said:


> What is the current bonus for reserve 4th Force?



There is not bonus for lat movers or reservists right now.  4th Force would be the way to go to BRC because the infantry monitor isn't letting 03XX guys go 0321 right now.


----------



## Rogers0317 (Oct 17, 2009)

So let me get this straight, there is a 0321 enlistment option, yet right now they wont let 0311/0317 with experience latmove to 0321?  I don't really understand the logic...


----------



## Teufel (Oct 17, 2009)

Rogers0317 said:


> So let me get this straight, there is a 0321 enlistment option, yet right now they wont let 0311/0317 with experience latmove to 0321?  I don't really understand the logic...



The 0321 monitor would love to get 0311/0317s.  The 0311/31/41/51/52 etc monitors are unwilling to lose Marines, especially since a lot of experienced NCOs are getting out and we are expanding the 03XX fields to accommodate building 9th Marines and growing the force in general.  Keep in mind that the 03XX monitors are already forced to give up quality guys to MARSOC (MARSOC has a higher manning requirement % than the infantry or recon) and you can see why they don't want to give anyone up.  On top of all that, the Marine Corps expects the 03XX fields to cough up Marines for recruiting, the drill field, MSG etc (0321s cannot be volunteered for those billets).  I know that doesn't really help you but that is what is going on in the background at PP&O.  POG 26 is talking with POG 21 to allow more 03XXs to lat move.  You will probably see more 03XXs coming over, it only slowed in the last year or so.  Here is MARADMIN:

http://www.marines.mil/news/messages/Pages/MARADMIN0412-09.aspx


----------



## Rogers0317 (Oct 18, 2009)

I definitely can understand that.  Im just kind of screwed because by the time the 0321 mos is open to latmoves again, I will probably have 24 months TIG as a Sgt and not be eligible.  As an 0317 Im kind of worried that I might get forced over to recruiting or something.


----------



## Bakwoodz (Mar 2, 2011)

I had read that the one can only do 5 years with the option of a 2 year extension and then back to there units. Is this still true? The article was from 2001 and I was wondering if this was true for AD and reserves or just AD if at all? I am currently a 0311 sgt in the reserves trying to lat move and get with 4th force in Hawaii. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JrodBones (Mar 4, 2011)

Teufel said:


> There is not bonus for lat movers or reservists right now. 4th Force would be the way to go to BRC because the infantry monitor isn't letting 03XX guys go 0321 right now.



Sir, since active 03XX guys are unable to lat move to 0321 right now, you recommend looking into 4th Force.

How about a lat move from another reserve unit (non infntrytry) trying to go to 4th Force?
In your opinion would I run into the same issue, or would it be easier already being in the reserves?

I am about 5 hours away from the unit in CA and have been looking into that option.
Any information would help.

Thank you.


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 5, 2011)

4th Force Alameda's RUC # is 28353. 4th Force Det. Hawaii RUC # is 14704. You can either wait until you're in the IRR (Individual Ready Reserve) and have a prior service recruiter set you up with 4th Force, or you can have your career planner move you to the SMCR (Selected Marine Corps Reserve) upon your EAS date and then check in at the unit when you get out and start showing up for drill. Last I heard 4th Force was transitioning to quarterly drills like us, so it would be 3-5 days of training every 2-3 months plus a 2 week AT in the summer. You'll have to verify with them though. 

If you're already in the reserves and want to move to 4th Force you need to submit an Inter-Unit Transfer request to your chain of command. Make sure you clear it with 4th Force before you start anything. Assuming your chain of command doesn't have a problem with letting you go, you'll be transferred over and will start drilling with them. 


Their Training Shop will set you up for schools and get you into BRTC once they have a slot available. It could take a week or 6 months. It just depends on what's open. That's really all there is to it. 4thMarDiv is hurting for recon marines so they're going to take anyone they can get who can pass BRTC. You need a 110 GT score and need to be able to swim. You may or may not have to run a screening prior to entry. Nowadays they have the MART (Marines Awaiting Recon Training) platoon down in Pendleton for guys that need to get stronger/faster before school starts. Used to be we'd just put a rope on you and run you into the ground for a few months before we sent guys to school, but things change. 

It's also best to call if you have questions. Last I checked no one is extremely hostile on the reserve side when someone has a legitimate question. Just don't be an ass and start making demands. Ask for someone in training who deals with bringing in new guys. There's usually someone on the I&I staff who deals with that. We're getting LAT Movers all the time nowadays so it's not a big thing. I honestly prefer getting guys from the grunts because they're a lot better at being a marine than some of the recon babies we get. If you have any trouble, PM me and I'll try to help further. 


4th Force Alameda
2144 Clement Avenuehttp://maps.google.com/maps?q=4th+f...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl
Alameda, CA 94501-1473http://maps.google.com/maps?q=4th+f...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl
(510) 814-2605

4th Force Det (I don't have their direct #)

MCB Hawaii
Kaneohe Bay, HI 96863http://maps.google.com/
(808) 257-0092


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bakwoodz said:


> I had read that the one can only do 5 years with the option of a 2 year extension and then back to there units. Is this still true? The article was from 2001 and I was wondering if this was true for AD and reserves or just AD if at all? I am currently a 0311 sgt in the reserves trying to lat move and get with 4th force in Hawaii. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.



Once you finish BRTC and gain the 0321 MOS it's considered a career path. You do not have to worry about going anywhere outside of recon for the rest of your career. MARSOC tours are currently set at 5 years, but they are working to create a primary MOS for Critical Skill Operators to end that and allow them to stay in SOCOM.


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 5, 2011)

TJT0321 said:


> You need a 110 GT score and need to be able to swim.



Correction....GT Score requirement is 105 now.


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh...and one last thing for lat movers. If you're not already an 03XX, you're going to have to go through SOI before they send you to BRTC.


----------



## Bakwoodz (Mar 5, 2011)

TJT0321 said:


> Last I heard 4th Force was transitioning to quarterly drills like us, so it would be 3-5 days of training every 2-3 months plus a 2 week AT in the summer. You'll have to verify with them though.



I spoke with the new 1st sgt out in Hawaii and he told me that they are not doing the quarterly drills. they are doing every other month type deal. I am in the reserves out in anchorage trying to get transfered to 4th force. Right now I am either going to try and get a waiver for my 103GT or just retake the ASVAB and get a better score so that I can go to BRTC. thanks for the other information though TJT.


----------



## JrodBones (Mar 6, 2011)

TJT0321 Thank you for all of the good information.

It is good to know that it is a possiblity, and that if both companies are okay with it, it may not bee too difficult of a process.
I am a good swimmer and have a good GT score, and right now am working on getting in a lot better physical condition.

I am from a non 03xx unit, and what you mentioned about "better at being a Marine" is one of the main reasons why I want out of it.
I want to work with professionals who conduct themselves accordingly.  I'm sick of the lack of professionalism and mentality that I see.  It definitely gives a bad view of the Marine Corps.

I understand that it may take some time to get into BRTC after transferring to the unit.
Do you think that would pertain to SOI as well, or would that be a more immediate school that they would send someone to?

Thank you again for all of your help.


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jrod1188 said:


> I understand that it may take some time to get into BRTC after transferring to the unit.
> Do you think that would pertain to SOI as well, or would that be a more immediate school that they would send someone to?



It's been a relatively quick process for the lat movers at my unit. They're usually at SOI within a month or two and then on to BRTC from there. It shouldn't take longer than 6 months if the unit's admin section is halfway decent.


----------



## JrodBones (Apr 28, 2011)

TJT0321 said:


> It's been a relatively quick process for the lat movers at my unit. They're usually at SOI within a month or two and then on to BRTC from there. It shouldn't take longer than 6 months if the unit's admin section is halfway decent.


 
That's good to hear that it is pretty quick process.

How is the rest of the pipeline at a reserve unit?
I mean, do you guys get the opportunity to go through what they do on the active side (jump, dive, SERE)?
Or is it staggared throughout the contract?

I only have about 2yrs left on my current reserve contract, but I am thinking about resigning but do not want to do it at my current unit.

Thanks again.


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 28, 2011)

Active or reserve, you'll only get jump/dive/SERE on a space available basis. MSOB seems to have priority these days, so seats are harder to come by for recon. Jump is easiest to get, with SERE in 2nd, and Dive in 3rd. Your chances of getting all 3 are pretty slim within one enlistment no matter where you go.

As a reservist, it's also a bitch to get into schools because they can only give you a few weeks notice at most before your class starts. A lot of time it's only a few days notice, and very few people can plan around that unless they're unemployed and not in college (maybe 5% of reservists).


----------

